# SBF form CM4DX



## rcl5113 (Jul 4, 2011)

So i was on CM4DX and i wanted to head back to liberty. I attempted to SBF to froyo and got stuck in a boot loop i tried to do a factory reset with power and home button however on that screen it said something like E: problem formatting system/cache/recovery or something along those lines (sorry i dont remember exactly) but it would not let me data reset, after clicking wipe data that bottom of the phone said ..... and nothing happened. I probably sbf'ed around 8 times using 4 different downloads and also used rsd 4.8 and 4.9 with no success. However i was able to SBF to gingerbread with no problems and was able to do a factory reset with power plus home button. I want to sbf back to froyo and get root back and was wondering what i was doing wrong.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I would judt sbf again. Can't remember if we can post sbf links here. Google "linux sbf cd" and burn it to cd. Never had a problem using it.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

There's a sticky for sbf links. You may have gotten a bad download. Always a good idea to ck md5 sums before flashing anything. I've even had good downloads to my PC corrupt when transferring them to my sdcard.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

mwaters33 said:


> There's a sticky for sbf links. You may have gotten a bad download. Always a good idea to ck md5 sums before flashing anything. I've even had good downloads to my PC corrupt when transferring them to my sdcard.


what ^^ he said....my stickied post has all the sbfs redownload it.


----------

